# [SOLVED] Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation



## pjb1966 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Dell DJ 20, have purchased a replacement battery, but can't seem to find a link to instructions on how to actually replace the battery. Thanks.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Try this site.
http://www.dapsite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10415


----------



## pjb1966 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

That did the trick- thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

You are very welcome.


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

The link to above question is no longer valid and I have the same problem. Can anyone refer me to a valid link of how to replace the battery on a dell dj20 player. Thanks so much. The case looks completely closed and I have no idea how to take it apart. Steve


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
I tried to find another site but could not find one. I'm sorry.
I would start another thread and maybe someone else knows how to change it.


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Thanks so much once again. Steve


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

I found this http://en.community.dell.com/forums/t/2731975.aspx?PageIndex=4 

It may be of help.

"Cracking open the case is also extremely simple. 



1. Pull out those four tiny grey "feet" which are stuck onto the underside of the DJ. Note: Pulling off the tiny grey feet reveals four screws.

2. Unscrew the screws, and take off the back coverplate.

3. The Lithium-Ion battery is a stuck onto the hard drive by some adhesive; simply "peel" off the battery. [The battery appears to be flexible.]

4. Then, pull out the cord which connects the battery to the hard drive. [There is only one cord.]

5. Stick on the new battery.

6. Attach the power cord.

7. Screw the back coverplate back on.

8. Reattach the "feet" if desired."


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Than you Lead3. Unfortunately my dell dj-20 must be the generation 2 model as there are not 4 tiny grey feet. The actual model is HVO2T. This case seems to be unopenable by a layman! I wonder if dell uses some special tool to slip insides out of the aluminum case? Have read all the threads so far but no luck finding what I need. Thanks for trying to help. Steve


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

from Google: http://www.mobilitysite.com/boards/dell-dj-20-30-2nd-gen/278352-dell-dj-30gb-replacement.html


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Thanks and I have written dell asking for instructions. I am not going to pay them to change it and doubt they would as they quit making this unit and no longer offer support for it. Maybe they have specific instructions they might share on how to change it but no luck finding it yet. Appreciate everyones comments. Steve


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

From http://www.fixya.com/support/t293684-opening_case_dell_dj_30gb


> Problem for Dell DJ MP3 Player
> Opening the case on Dell DJ 30GB
> 
> To get access to the battery, you need to use a sharp knife (construction type). Cut the interface between the plastic bottom at the outside casing interface and remove the plastic in one piece. It is sort of glued to the bottom, but it comes off easy once the perimeter is free. Under the plastic cover, there are 4 philips head screws to remove a small metal covering plate. Once the plate is removed, you can see the connector for the battery. Remove the connector and then gently pull the battery out. There is nothing holding it in place except the friction of the other components inside.


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Thank you so much Koala! My battery should be here in a couple days and I will try your method. Will be intersting to see if Dell replys also. All help has been much appreciated. Steve


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Just wanted to say thanks one last time and provide info for the next person. Taking apart the dell dj 20 (and I suspect the dj30 is identical) was exactly as described above. But if anyone tries to find the battery by model # it just doesn't come up for HVO2T. But I pulled the unit apart today and took out the battery and discovered the model # of the battery is: MH27988.
That is how to look for a replacement battery! Mine should be arriving in a day or two and I will install. Hopefully this thread will stay around a couple years to help the next person. Again, many thanks to all that replied especially koala! Steve


----------



## Stevejc52 (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

And final note! The new battery was covered in a plastic case like sheath that had to be cut off completely to look like the original battery. It was still a little bit wider and thicker but I was able to get it in the dell, somwhat crumpled, but it now works great again. Thanks to all. Steve


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Dell DJ 20 Battery Installation*

Thanks for the update. I'll mark this thread as solved. :smile:


----------

